# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test only cycle...8 weeks

## ironman57

ran 500mg's of test for 8 weeks, 25lb gain. Started at 169, done at 194lbs. At 5'6"

----------


## eradikate

nice gains!! was that your first cycle? how old are you? what kind of test did you run?

----------


## ironman57

it was my second, i'm 23. I ran Galinika test-250 enanthate .

----------


## jon

great gains

----------


## jacko

great job!
short but sweet
what did you take for gyno & acne?

----------


## ironman57

pantothenic acid for acne, did'nt get gyno, but i got clomid

----------


## eradikate

pantothenic acid? where do you get that? that's some nice gains bro!

----------


## Bowler

Bump

----------


## FLEX_NuTz

its b5 bro

----------


## Bigashell

hey ironman post some pics bro id would like to see the changes. awesome gains bro

----------


## The Baron

Well done!

My next one will just be a heavy test cycle, I think. Glad to see somebody having such good results!

----------


## ironman57

heres one

----------


## ironman57

heres one, its dark

----------


## eradikate

you're a big mofo!

----------


## mishon1

look good bro

----------


## durbin22

looking good. i am running the Galenika 250's right now at 500mg's/wk. i am only in my second week. what week did you start gaining? i have gained about 10lbs but i know it's all water.

----------


## $uperman

awesome dood.... your looking huge bro , hella gains

----------


## jhuston1

might try some winny, or tren to keep away the wate retention. Ever tried the T400? Great stuff but very painful injections.

Hit it hard.!!!!

----------


## Canes4Ever

You look great brother, why don't you come down to Miami sometime and go with me to a U of Miami game ?

----------


## ripped_82

*pantothenic acid? where do you get that? that's some nice gains bro!* 
you can get it at GNC

----------


## Ajax

Damn, going from 169 to 194 must have made a BIG ASS difference in your physique! I am 6'3" and 250lbs, so I can add 25 lbs and I still have to tell my friends that I am bigger!

----------


## ironman57

i noticed most of my gains at about week 4, then at week 7, i had another growth spurt.

----------


## JohnnyB

Great job bro

how long have you been off cycle? 

much water wieght?

JohnnyB

----------


## Tedmax195

good job chest looks nice and full.

----------


## ironman57

thats was a few months back, i lost about 5 lbs of water weight, i just started another cycle a week and a half ago. already up 4 lbs.

----------


## Billmister

Damn kid looks nice... keep it up

----------


## JRMY2711

Hey bro do you have any pic before the cycle so we can compare.
congrats on the results keep'em comin

----------


## ironman57

here's a before

----------


## getrippedordietrying

dude that shit fcked ur hairline, did u take it with any proscar, and when i ran a test only i didnt see shit till week 5 i did the iranian ethenate, not much water or acne either good stuff.

----------


## domenic

hey im 21 about 220 im going to drop. to 6 % fat thendo test im6 feet 2 inch ....can someone email me on all the info I need [email protected]

----------


## ghettoboyd

way to bump a 9 yr old thread dude....better read the rules bro and take down your e-mail addy as you will get scammed....theres no fishing...

----------


## jtuner77

^^^ gotta love the search function. Seems to dig up the dea.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Hey, at least he was using the search tool!

----------


## lovex

great gains .....post your diet, that would be great

----------


## clutchking403

What r u running on your latest cycle

----------

